# Screen printing business cards (DIY)



## rufioeltigre (Jun 10, 2009)

I have mainly been going out to office supply stores and buying generic business cards, and printing on them with a home printer. Very bland! I want to screen print my own, but I'm not sure where to get compatible card stock and ink, can anyone make any recommendations? 

For backround information: I am very experienced in printing one color tees, just on the brink of successfully printing multicolor tees.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

Seems like it would feel very weird to have screenprint ink on business cards. You'll need some air-dry screenprint inks. Try DickBlick.com, Pearl Art or other art supply stores. That's where I bought mine.

Any cardstock paper would be good. The kinds with emulsion might not be ideal for you. Get uncoated. For a nice touch, get paper from mrfrench.com.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to point out, these are probably hobby inks on DickBlick/Pearl Art. I don't know what professional non-apparel-printing serigraphers use.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

matsui waterbase can be printed on paper. I've considered printing some on thick, brown chipboard. I think that would make a rad card if done right.

you could also use nazdar poster inks or any air dry screen ink.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you're screenprinting, why limit yourself to cardstock? You can get offset or digitally printed cards that look fantastic. The strength of screenprinting is printing on non-traditional substrates like cloth, metal, plastic, wood, etc. When I worked in the sign shop we printed cards on all those things and I have to say that metal business cards are exceptionally cool.


----------



## Rtfull (Sep 29, 2010)

I wasn't even aware you could screen print on card stock. that's really neat.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

lots of info about screen printing paper stock at gigposters dot com


----------



## rufioeltigre (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the great information, I will check immediately. I especially like the suggestion for using something besides cardstock. Hmmm. . .


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Rtfull said:


> I wasn't even aware you could screen print on card stock. that's really neat.


With the right ink and screen, you can screenprint on damn near anything.


----------



## StatusBRO (Dec 2, 2009)

There are plenty of screen printing inks out there (dickblick has them for sure) that say "for art printing" or something along those lines. These are made for--as it says, printing fine art. I did my college thesis in screen printing on card stock and paper and it works very well. Thicker inks look better and actually provide texture on the card stock, other inks, especially water based textile inks will leave a chalky feel which, in my opinion is quite unpleasant. I would just experiment with things, but any card stock as long as the ink can sink into it (non-coated) should be fine.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice post, Logan. I have personal interest in fine art screen printing *off* t-shirts, so it's good to know ol' **** Blick has a good ink selection of more artsy screenprint inks.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it is hillarious it censored Dickblick in my last post.


----------



## oldbox (Apr 25, 2010)

water based colours and some cardboard paper print just fine, take finer mesh, and a radical design on brown cardboard, it will stand out no doubt....


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info so far in this thread. Was curious if anyone had any tips on how to hold the card stock on the platen's? Had a couple of ideas, but wanted to ask before I started on them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Flatstock is usually printed on a vacuum bed but people have used slim metal clips.


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

Light tack spray mount should be enough to hold the paper down on the platen. You will also need high mesh screens. If you're using lower than 230 you'll most likely be putting too much ink down.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah if you use spray tack it has to be very light, any irregularities on the platen could show in the print surface. Thin materials are much less forgiving than t-shirts.


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info..Have looked for several types of clamping devices. Have not come across any metal clamps that were thin enough to work. Do I need to make these myself? Went to a craft store and purchased something last night that works, but doesn't look like for long. It is from that do it yourself print machine. It is just a pad that has some adhesive to hold the cards down...Cheap. Also going to print on some other types of substrates, so hopefully this won't be too much of a issue on those.


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Would something like Duro general spray clear adhesive work? To strong? Thanks again..(its 4 bucks a can instead of 12)
*
*


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

That Duro general adhesive spray is probably too strong. If you do want to give it a try, I'd wait a few minutes after spraying so it's not as tacky as when first sprayed.

This Elmers brand light tack spray adhesive is more along the lines I was thinking. Elmer's Spray Mount Adhesive for Temporary Bonding

Another option is, if you do a search here in the forums, I'm pretty sure there are plans to build your own vacuum printing table. I built my own last summer (from plans I got elsewhere, but very similar to what I've seen on here) and it works great. Sure, it's a bit more work, but it'll make printing flatstock so much easier and cleaner.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Sevens said:


> Have not come across any metal clamps that were thin enough to work. Do I need to make these myself?


Yeah, someone here posted they salvaged very thin strips of metal from something and at the time I thought it was a clever idea but I've forgotten what they used. You want something thin and stiff, like from a spring. If you're handy I would build the vacuum platen, you'll never regret it.


----------



## Sunday Tim (Jan 24, 2010)

You can use metal clips or you can use a light all-purpose spray adhesive that you might find at an arts and crafts store. We've printed some flyers and posters in the past with Nazdar poster inks and they turned out really nice. I've been thinking about screenprinting my own business cards as well. All the business cards I've had made just lack personality.


----------



## jonkeefe (Mar 11, 2011)

Camping supply stores have thin metal clips that are used for keeping tablecloths in place on picnic tables -- they might do the trick.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Those metal bands they strap pallets with might do the trick. One trip to a warehouse dumpster and you'd have lifetime supply.


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info..Tried some temp adhesive that definitely works, too much. Distorts cards when pull up, may not be a issue if I do these another way. Thinking I have a good enough idea on this to move along. So thanks again for the info.


----------



## dobberdobber (Dec 26, 2010)

I use regular t shirt plastisol from Union for printing my business cards as well as my kraft paper shopping bags for the store. Just print and throw in the conveyor dryer on same heat as my shirts. Been doing it this way for 12 years. Holds up perfect, looks nice like a thermographic print. Use 110 mesh, never have to wash out your screen.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

You could probably have a 1000 offset printed cards done for less than you could silkscreen them yourself. Although the idea of printing business cards on something other than paper would be cool to see, wood, metal, cardboard, plastic, etc.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know if you saw my earlier post but metal business cards are the coolest but very expensive.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Just sublimate them on aluminum. 

I own a printing franchise and i can produce 1000 business cards cheaper that you would screen printing, every day.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

brice said:


> Just sublimate them on aluminum.


Not familiar with that process, how does it work?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Unisub sellls thin aluminum 2x3 plates with white on one side. Just sublimate.


----------



## cataHMN1 (Nov 2, 2011)

rufioeltigre said:


> Thanks for all the great information, I will check immediately. I especially like the suggestion for using something besides cardstock. Hmmm. . .


You just need a high count mesh, solvent based ink and proper emulsion. The results are awesome!!! I did it a milion times! Try silver or gold inks, they look great!!!


----------

